
WHO report concludes CBD “exhibits no effects indicative of any abuse”[pdf] - tomrod
http://www.who.int/medicines/access/controlled-substances/5.2_CBD.pdf
======
tomrod
Writeup here: [https://www.healthline.com/health-news/report-on-
marijuana-i...](https://www.healthline.com/health-news/report-on-marijuana-
ingredient-could-change-debate-on-laws)

